# DSH or Bombay or mix?



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

I love my beautiful baby anyways but thought I'd introduce him! His name is Snowy, got him from the animal shelter. He got his name b/c lots of things about him reminded us of the word "snow". Snowy came into our family during the last set of blizzards in a very long WI winter and had bad sniffles. He's fine now after getting treated by the vet. He breath is still kinda smelly, and my bf when he grew up in India had this stray kitty as a pet named Snowy, that always sorta smelled like poo...but the vet said our new fur baby is very healthy, I'm investing in Greenies to help his teeth!










































Blurry pic, but shows his body build sorta. One of his fave hobbies _literally_ is laying on my paperwork, laptop, or whatever else I am working on...then purring like a motor and just smiling!









He's also a really social baby! Very excited to greet strangers with purrs, rubs, and will most likely sit in your lap! He loves dozing on new people 8O.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great name for a black cat.  

What a stunning little kitty! Look at those eyes. :love2


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks! lots of people say he has a beautiful coat .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He does, and I know how hard it is to get good pictures of black kitties, but you seem to have it down purrfectly.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Snowy is just beautiful! His eyes are so striking against his pitch-black fur. What a cutie.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Gorgeous kitty. He's so shiny! My guess is he's a DSH


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitty. I like the pictures of him where his coat shows a bright black, he looks like one of those wild cats there  .


----------

